# Ubuntu, Lighttpd, PHP



## Arndtinho (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

ich versuche gerade PHP5 mit dem Lighty unter Ubuntu einzurichten.
Das klappt alles soweit auch ganz gut, nur begreife ich nicht, wie ich Virtual Hosts für meine Projekte anlegen kann. Das habe ich bisher in meiner lighttpd.conf stehen:

```
$HTTP["host"] == "localhost" {
   simple-vhost.server-root = "/var/www/"
   simple-vhost.default-host = "localhost"
   simple-vhost.document-root = "./"
}

$HTTP["host"] == "test" {
   simple-vhost.server-root = "/var/www/test/"
   simple-vhost.default-host = "test"
   simple-vhost.document-root = "./"

   server.document-root = "/var/www/test/"
}
```
Wenn ich nun im Browser "localhost" aufrufe, wird mir der Inhalt( echo phpinfo(); ) der index.php angezeigt, wenn ich nun aber "test" aufrufe, kommt die Meldung:

403 - Forbidden

Eigentlich sollte da aber "Hallo Welt!" stehen.
Was mache ich verkehrt?

Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------

